# Phillips The Apollo



## JLF (Sep 19, 2020)

A ladies Phillips Cycles Ltd.  The Apollo Cycle Co.  Made in Birmingham, England.  

Resides in my grandparents garage (for the last 40 years).

It’s a long story, but I only saw this today for the first time at a family get together.

Sorry for the poor photos.  The bike is hanging in the far back of a stuffed garage.  It would take a bit of time and work to extract this bicycle for good photos.

The bike appears to be complete, although I am no English expert.
If there are serial numbers somewhere I will gladly look for them.

Just thought I’d share today’s discovery
Enjoy!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 22, 2020)

JLF said:


> A ladies Phillips Cycles Ltd.  The Apollo Cycle Co.  Made in Birmingham, England.
> 
> Resides in my grandparents garage (for the last 40 years).
> 
> ...



Looking at the front fork and the lugs, I'm guessing that this was built after Raleigh was merged with the B.C.C (including Hercules and Phillips) but before production was moved from Birmingham, so maybe early '60's. If you have a three speed rear hub, check the hub for a date. But I've never seen those decals or that head badge. Nice bike!


----------



## JLF (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you @Oilit !  I appreciate your knowledge! 

The lady who gave my father this bike back in 1980 thought it was from WWII. She said her husband was stationed in China and had to flee when the Japanese moved in. He brought a bicycle with him. She just have been recollecting a different bicycle.

I am out at my grandparents place usually once a month.  When I am there again I will certainly look for a date code on the rear hub.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 22, 2020)

Their out there - - - This is mine ( Yard Art )  Been there for 7 Years - - -Same Spot  I think newer than WWII   The ROD BRAKES are Cool


----------



## JLF (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice yard art there @CURTIS L LINDGREN !

You answered any questions I had about value associated with this bike!  Ha!  

I agree, although massively over engineered, the brakes are cool!


----------



## gary10509 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have one.  I've been trying to get information over on the Facebook site dedicated to English three speeds.  One of the knowledgeable participants over there identified the frame as Raleigh made, and traced it to the early 60s based upon the brakes and serial number.  Why do you believe yours to be a Phillips?  This one came out of a barn in Michigan after years of neglect.  Quite a clean up project.  Interestingly, the hub is an Austrian made Sears 3 speed, which was likely a later modification.  The shifter is an SA. Seat and grips are replacements I added.  The "Genuine English Lightweight" decal means that it was made for the North American market.


----------



## JLF (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you for the additional information and photos! 
The bike in my grandparents garage says Phillips on it.  It doesn’t have the ‘Genuine English Lightweight’ decal though, so must have been built for a different than North American market.  I’ve wondered if the Chinese (I assume) brand tires give any clue?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi @JLF and @gary10509 

Re: Phillips/Raleigh.

You could both be right. Apollo was a 'House Brand' for Halfords Bicycles of Birmingham UK for many years. As such, they ordered bikes from different makers and put the Apollo badge on them, both Phillips and Raleigh being big makers in the UK.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## JLF (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you @Mercian / Adrian!  That explains it.  Great information.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2020)

They still were using the 'Apollo' brand very recently; I haven't been in Halfords for a while,they may still be using it on their budget machines, they also own the Carrera (mid-range) and Boardman (high-end) brands over here.
Here are some catalogue images of 'Apollo' roasters from 1927, '37, '55 & '57 (VC-C library).....
















......little change over 30 years, as is so often the case with British roadsters.


----------



## JLF (Dec 5, 2020)

Fantastic info @dnc1 !  Much appreciated.  I’ll read through all of the examples you’ve shared.  The styling may not change over the decades, but it is amazing that they got it so ‘right’ at the start.


----------

